# Expats set to contribute significantly to population growth in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats are likely to contribute to a third of the growth of the population in New Zealand by 2031, it is claimed. New projections from Statistics New Zealand say that of every 100 people in New Zealand, 38 will be living in Auckland in 2031 compared with 34 in 2011. The subnational population projections indicate [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats set to contribute significantly to population growth in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

